# Garmin Astro 320 with 2 qty DC40 collars - SOLD



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

SOLD

Garmin Astro 320 with 2 qty DC40 collars. System works perfectly, no issues at all. Astro has had screen protector on it, so the screen is in good shape. Both collars holding charge and working perfectly. Comes with extra DC40 replacement collar.

$450


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Just curios, do you run an e collar at the same time with this?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

brendo said:


> Just curios, do you run an e collar at the same time with this?


Yes. The Astro model doesn't have the e collar built in like the Alpha does. I sold This Astro system and am getting the Alpha setup.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I too owned the 320 Astro with DC 40 collars but switched over to the Alpha system a couple years back. I think I prefer the push buttons controls of the 320 over the touch screen of the Alpha, but in every other respect the Alpha is superior hands down. It seems to have better range, holds signal better, has the built in electronic collar, and with the rechargeable battery you don't have to carry around a pocket full of spare batteries all the time. 

Besides the touch screen, the only other thing with the Alpha I struggle with is learning all the bells and whistles on it. I'll hit a couple inadvertent buttons on the touch screen and I'm in another universe. Fortunately, a buddy's wife that frequently hunts with us has mastered the system (I think she may have even read the complete instruction manual :shock:, us hound doggers only look at the pictures and if we don't see titties we turn the page!) so I'm able to hand her my receiver and let her restore order out of the chaos.

Back when I ran the 320 Astro system, my dogs often wore 4 collars: the DC 40, a Tri-Tronics shocker, a telemetry beeper, plus their normal collar. A guy about had to breed his own genetically engineered giraffe necked dogs to fit 'em all!

Anyway gdog, enjoy your new Alpha.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

gdog said:


> Yes. The Astro model doesn't have the e collar built in like the Alpha does. I sold This Astro system and am getting the Alpha setup.


Thanks! I was aware of the differences just curious what your setup was. ill be dropping the coin for a gps system in the next year or so. ill most likely end up with the alpha but have considered the Dogtra Pathfinder too.


----------

